# Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten



## atzes (17. Nov. 2012)

Hallo erstmal !!

Also meine Frage bezieht sich auf den Titel aber würde das gehen 
Ich meine auf dem Balkon denn der hat acht m2 und da würde schon ein 4 oder 5 quadratmeter großer teich hinpassen  zurzeit hab ich noch goldies und __ Graskarpfen drinne 
Also mehr wie diese quadratmeterzahl ginge nicht 
Später wenn sie zu groß werden dann verkaufe ich sie und hol mir neu , hört sich profitgeil an aber es ist dann besser fü alle 
hoffe auf schnelle und gute antworten ... danke im voraus


----------



## VolkerN (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*

Hi Atze 

5 Quadratmeter x 1 m Hoehe waeren 5.000 Liter. Fuer kleine Kois waer das prinzipiell zwar moeglich ...aber andererseits koennte das bei einer Dauerfrostperiode mit tiefen Minusgraden zu Problemen fuehren wenn du nicht so heizt das du die 5.000 Liter permanent bei ca. 5 Grad im Becken haelst (koennte sehr kostenintensiv werden). Dadurch dass das ganze ein Hochbecken ist (also oberirdisch) kuehlt das Becken natuerlich deutlich schneller aus...

Das Naechste was mir spontan einfaellt ist das Gewicht: 5.000 Liter = mehr als 5 to Belastung auf der kleinen Flaeche (mit Becken). ...profitgeil waer das vermutlich nicht einmal ...ich bin ueberzeugt das du bei nem ueblichen Winter mehr Heizkosten als Ertrag haettest  ...bei ner Innenhaelterung mit der Wassermenge oder mehr stellt sich die gleiche Frage hinsichtlich der Baustatik ...ausserdem brauchst du ein entsprechend gutes Konzept um die Feuchtigkeit aus der Wohnung zu bekommen (Luefter oder Klimaanlage nach aussen).

Alles in allem wuerd ich davon abraten...


----------



## Zacky (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*

Die Frage die Du dir noch stellen solltest, ist die Traglast deines Balkones. Bei 4-5 qm Fläche bräuchtest du dann aber auch eine entsprechende Tiefe. So kommen schnell ein paar 1000 kg Gewicht dazu. Auch müsstest du den Teich auf dem Balkon trotz allem beheizen, da die Temeraturen ja doch recht kalt sind und den ungedämmten Teich auf dem Balkon auskühlen würden. Es sei denn der Balkon ist rundum verglast oder ähnlich, so dass die Temperaturen nicht unter 5° fallen könnten.

Also tendenziell würde ich dann zur Innenhälterung raten.


----------



## Zacky (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*

Moin, Fische auf den Balkon, 5000L plus Pumpe und Filter, wie soll das denn gehn???
Sorry unmöglich find ich das!


----------



## atzes (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*

danke.... aber dier balkon ist bis unten hin zugemauert und ich würde das becken erst im frühjahr aufbauen


----------



## Zacky (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*

Wie jetzt!? Das war's!? 

Also geht es Dir jetzt um die generelle Frage der Haltungsmöglichkeit von Kois in einem Becken auf dem Balkon!? Und dann erst zum Frühjahr heißt, dass du jetzt bereits Goldi und __ Graskarpfen in einem Becken auf dem Balkon hälst oder auch noch nicht!?

Wie groß soll denn dann der Balkonteich werden, also Volumen!? Wenn die Tragfähigkeit gewährleistet ist, dann mag das alles gehen, aber für Kois braucht es dann auch eine entsprechende Filterung. Nicht zu vergessen, die Fische machen ordentlich Dreck. Und in hoch geschätzten 5000 l, kannst du theoretisch nur einen Koi halten. Sind es mehrere Kois kann es ganz schnell zu Erkrankungen und deutlichem Platzmangel kommen. Dann macht auch ein Verkaufen keinen Sinn, da sich die Tiere nicht entwickeln können, also Profitmöglichkeiten sehe ich da eh' nicht.

Na dann, bin auf weitere Berichte von Dir und Meinungen der Anderen gespannt.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*

Hallo
am besten frägst du mal Joerg, der kann dir mal sagen was das für ein Aufwand ist, Koi auf dem Balkon zu halten. Event. sind es bei 5000L längere intervale aber wenn du nur rennst um den Fischen ein Überleben zu ermöglichen wir dir da schnell der Spass abhanden kommen.

Fazit:  nicht alles was möglich ist macht auf Dauer Spass

Manche Sachen bleiben besser eine Idee, auch wenn das ganze ja an eine IH grenzt würde ich es nicht verwirklichen, schliesslich reden wir hier über Koi (Wasserschweine) , den Platz für die Technik die du benötigst würde fast nochmal bei 4-5 m² liegen.

falls du es unbedingt willst, drück ich dir und deinen Fuschies die Daumen


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*

Hi Atze,
:Willkommen2

Ich will mal kurz zusammenfassen, was ich bisher verstanden habe.
Du hast einen wahrscheinlich überbesetzten Teich mit 16 Goldfischen und 2 __ Graskarpfen.
Im Frühjahr willst du dann ein Becken auf dem Balkon aufstellen,
um darin dann zusätzlich noch kleine Koli zu halten.
Diese verkaufst du dann mit Gewinn um davon wieder neue zu kaufen.


----------



## atzes (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*

ich hätte das dazu sagen sollen... dass die goldies und __ graskarpfen sowieso umbesetzt werden denn sie kommen zu meinem cousin


----------



## Joerg (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*

Wird der Teich dann zugeschüttet und du hast dann nur noch eine Koi Innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon ein Becken?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*



atzes schrieb:


> danke.... aber dier balkon ist bis unten hin zugemauert und ich würde das becken erst im frühjahr aufbauen



Hi Atzes,

trotzdem, unbedingt erst mal beim Architekten nachfragen was für ne Bodenlast der Balkon/die Terrasse aushält. 
Der rund 25cm dicke Estrich in unserer Werkstatt ist speziell für die Belastung durch Werkzeugmaschinen ausgelegt und hat trotzdem nur ne zulässige Belastungsgrenze von 1,5t/qm2. (und unten drunter ist noch mal genausoviel Beton) Beton-/Estrichböden in Wohnhäusern sind eigentlich für weniger Last ausgelegt. Bei nem Balkon/Terrasse werden es sicherlich kaum mehr als 600-700kg/qm2 sein

Zu den Problemen im Winter wurde ja schon geschrieben (Heizung ist da ne Pflicht sonst wird ein freistehendes Becken schnell zum massiven Eisblock). Was bei der Haltung von kleinen Koi oder anderen Jungfischen (die ja im vollen Wachstum stehen) auch noch zu bedenken ist das die kleinen immer gut im Futter stehen müssen und deswegen folglich auch regelmäße kräftige Wasserwechsel gemacht werden müssen. Sonst kommt es durch Wasserbelastungen schnell zu Wachstumsstockungen

MfG Frank


----------



## Sandra1976 (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Koi in innenhälterung oder auf dem Balkon halten*

Hallo Atzes,
warum gräbst du deinen bereits vorhandenenTeich nicht tiefer und ein bisschen breiter damit er für Kois geeignet ist? Wenn du sowieso die anderen Fische hergibst, dann hast du doch die Möglichkeit und die Zeit den aktuellen Teich Koigerecht zu gestalten. Glaub mir, da hast du und die Fische mehr davon. Alles andere über die aufwendige Filterung, Wasserwechsel, Heizung etc. haben die anderen ja schon geschrieben. Auch wenn du die Fische erst im Frühjahr kaufen willst für die Balkonhälterung, der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt und wenn bis dahin nicht schon Verluste zu verzeichnen sind, dann wirst du viel Zeit und Geld investieren müssen um die Tiere am Leben erhalten zu können. Nein, sowas sollte nicht sein :shock
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------

